# Serafini: "Milan-LVMH, accordo trovato."



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2020)

Luca Serafini annuncia su Twitter che è stato trovato l'accordo tra il gruppo LVMH e Elliott per l'acquisizione del Milan.
La ratifica avrà luogo dopo l'approvazione del progetto del nuovo stadio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2020)

Inserisco qui e non tra le news societarie.
La fonte per adesso è quella riportata, quindi nessun volo pindarico.


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2020)

Bomba


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia su Twitter che è stato trovato l'accordo tra il gruppo LVMH e Elliott per l'acquisizione del Milan.
> La ratifica avrà luogo dopo l'approvazione del progetto del nuovo stadio.



E se lo scrive lui ragazzi.. si gioca tanto.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inserisco qui e non tra le news societarie.
> La fonte per adesso è quella riportata, quindi nessun volo pindarico.



Esatto.

Speriamo in fonti più attendibili.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia su Twitter che è stato trovato l'accordo tra il gruppo LVMH e Elliott per l'acquisizione del Milan.
> La ratifica avrà luogo dopo l'approvazione del progetto del nuovo stadio.



Conoscendoci l'approvazione non avverrà mai


----------



## Mic (12 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E se lo scrive lui ragazzi.. si gioca tanto.


io non conosco la qualità della fonte, ditemi qualcosa di più


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Conoscendoci l'approvazione non avverrà mai



Sala l'interista ci metterà ancora più i bastoni tra le ruote...


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2020)

Vabbè, ci sono troppe news comunque.

Qualcosa dietro alle quinte c'è.

Il fatto che si concretizzi è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Vai con l'inno!!!!!!


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bomba



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa! Magari!


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Speriamo in fonti più attendibili.



Repubblica aveva parlato di un'offerta messa sul tavolo.. lì sta il punto.
Offerta> offerta accettata, in teoria, quindi questa "bomba" può assolutamente avere senso e secondo me non è solo veritiera, è proprio VERA.
Se Serafini avesse scritto la stessa cosa 1 o 2 mesi fa era tutt'altra cosa..


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini annuncia su Twitter che è stato trovato l'accordo tra il gruppo LVMH e Elliott per l'acquisizione del Milan.
> La ratifica avrà luogo *dopo l'approvazione del progetto del nuovo stadio*.



Campa cavallo.


----------



## Crestadellonda (12 Gennaio 2020)

Ora ci pensera Beppe l'interista a metterci i bastoni fra le ruote...


----------



## Schism75 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Si gioca molto con questa uscita. Molto strano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2020)

toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> luca serafini annuncia su twitter che è stato trovato l'accordo tra il gruppo lvmh e elliott per l'acquisizione del milan.
> La ratifica avrà luogo dopo l'approvazione del progetto del nuovo stadio.



Mamma mia!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo (12 Gennaio 2020)

Speriamo, inizio a sperarci un minimo


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2020)

di solito Serafini è serio,anche se spesso sarcastico e pungente negli editoriali
il fatto che sia avvenuto su twitter mi preoccupa,attendiamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sala l'interista ci metterà ancora più i bastoni tra le ruote...



Come se la mancanza di uno stadio di proprietà non andasse in culo anche alla sua Inda...

Se vuole vedere l’Inda andare in giro con la Virago e il Por.co Valerio come rincalzi ad vitam aeternam e vincere uno scudo ogni due o tre lustri come il Dortmund in Germania faccia pure.


----------



## zamp2010 (12 Gennaio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Campa cavallo.



Stavo pensando la stessa cosi, si apre un nuova serie allora aspettando OK stadio?


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> di solito Serafini è serio,anche se spesso sarcastico e pungente negli editoriali
> il fatto che sia avvenuto su twitter mi preoccupa,attendiamo



Probabilmente si è fatto prendere da uno sturbo improvviso e non ci ha pensato, ha voluto condividere dopo aver saputo dell'offerta accettata...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> di solito Serafini è serio,anche se spesso sarcastico e pungente negli editoriali
> il fatto che sia avvenuto su twitter mi preoccupa,attendiamo



L'ha messa pure sul suo Facebook....boooh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Crestadellonda ha scritto:


> Ora ci pensera Beppe l'interista a metterci i bastoni fra le ruote...



In questo caso le metterebbe anche a se stesso. L’Inda ha una proprietà generosa ma che non ha la potenza di Arnault o degli sceicchi, e senza lo stadio il gap economico tra loro e i gobbi non si chiuderebbe mai.

Lo stadio è fondamentale anche per l’Inda, per tornare tra le top europee.

Altrimenti vinceranno uno scudetto ogni dieci anni come il Dortmund in Germania e faranno una occasionale buona campagna europea tipo l’Ajax dello scorso anno ma nulla di più, potrebbero dimenticarsi qualunque sogno di rivedere una Inda stile quella di Herrera o quella di Mou.


----------



## Raryof (12 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In questo caso le metterebbe anche a se stesso. L’Inda ha una proprietà generosa ma che non ha la potenza di Arnault o degli sceicchi, e senza lo stadio il gap economico tra loro e i gobbi non si chiuderebbe mai.
> 
> Lo stadio è fondamentale anche per l’Inda, per tornare tra le top europee.
> 
> Altrimenti vinceranno uno scudetto ogni dieci anni come il Dortmund in Germania e faranno una occasionale buona campagna europea tipo l’Ajax dello scorso anno ma nulla di più, potrebbero dimenticarsi qualunque sogno di rivedere una Inda stile quella di Herrera o quella di Mou.



Arnault e il suo gruppo sarebbe il proprietario più potente mai entrato nel calcio, le famiglie non contano, questa è roba davvero grossa, per noi la fine di un incubo o la realizzazione di un sogno quando tantissimi anni fa sbovvavamo al pensiero che ci comprasse Ferrero (ricordate?).


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2020)

Ho fatto una ricerca,l ultimo incontro per la questione stadio risale al 17 Dicembre.allinconto non partecipo Sala, comunque i club diedero un parere di non fattibilità sulla volontà del comune di mantenere il Meazza accanto al nuovo stadio,per l organizzazione di eventi sportivi professionistici.il comune ha chiesto ai club di valutare di mantenere il Meazsa per altri eventi,ora è allo studio questa ipotesi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Arnault e il suo gruppo sarebbe il proprietario più potente mai entrato nel calcio, le famiglie non contano, questa è roba davvero grossa, per noi la fine di un incubo o la realizzazione di un sogno quando tantissimi anni fa sbovvavamo al pensiero che ci comprasse Ferrero (ricordate?).



Esattamente amico mio. E altroché Ferrero, questo sarebbe davvero un sogno.

Se vogliamo sarebbe anche ciò che ci meritiamo, il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo è giusto che vada in mano al secondo uomo più ricco del mondo e non ad un carneade qualunque.

Vedremo. Preghiamo, intanto.

#Arnaultsalvacitu


----------



## alcyppa (12 Gennaio 2020)

Sempre in periodo di mercato 'ste notizie però eh...

Mmmh


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2020)

non si può andare a letto in queste condizioni 

per ora stanno riprendendo tutti Serafini,vedi calciomercato.it per esempio.
non esce un'altra fonte.


----------



## bmb (13 Gennaio 2020)

Voglio la maglietta con la trama LV


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ragazzi, la questione è semplice e la ripeto da giorni: questa è una sliding door, nè piu nè meno di quanto successe nell’86.

Se Belluccone non avesse preso il Milan nel 2019 appena passato avremmo con ogni probabilità festeggiato il cinquantennale dell’ultima Champions e il quarantennale dell’ultimo scudo. Perché saremmo o falliti o saremmo stati rilevati da un altro Duina, Farina, Morazzoni ecc, non c’erano all’orizzonte altri proprietari anche solo minimamente potenti e danarosi come Belluccone.

La stessa cosa si può dire di oggi: gli arabi in Italia non ci vengono manco per il ciufolo, gli unici cinesi buoni e non tirchi se li è beccati l’Inda, i russi non vengono (ed è meglio così, perché delle squadre di calcio se ne sbattono e non sarebbero proprietari vincenti), ergo....


----------



## clanton (13 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Speriamo in fonti più attendibili.



Serafini è uno serio e anche supertifoso perchè dubitare ..... dubito piuttosto sulla realizzazione del progetto stadio


----------



## pablog1585 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Arnault e il suo gruppo sarebbe il proprietario più potente mai entrato nel calcio, le famiglie non contano, questa è roba davvero grossa, per noi la fine di un incubo o la realizzazione di un sogno quando tantissimi anni fa sbovvavamo al pensiero che ci comprasse Ferrero (ricordate?).


Ma con il Fair play finanziario cosa cambierebbe rispetto ora? Cmq non possono spendere più cifre folli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma con il Fair play finanziario cosa cambierebbe rispetto ora? Cmq non possono spendere più cifre folli.



Affare Neymar, in pieno fair play finanziario.

Inoltre ripeto quanto ho già detto giorni fa: secondo molti Arnault non potrebbe spendere e che quindi il Milan rimarrebbe “povero per decreto” e dovrebbe continuare ad andare in giro con scarponi che fanno stop a tre metri pur avendo come proprietario uno degli uomini più ricchi al mondo. 

A questo proposito vanno dette due cose: 

1. Le regole del fair play finanziario (regole che effettivamente assomigliano molto ad una “povertà imposta per decreto”, visto che dovete spiegarmi come fa un club messo male economicamente a risollevarsi se non viene permesso al proprietario di iniettare cash: infatti anche l’Inda ha aggirato questa problematica con plusvalenze farlocche e sponsorizzazioni interne, altrimenti se avessero fatto i bravi bambini risparmiosi sarebbero ancora nella melma fino al collo) non sono scolpite nelle tavole della Legge. Non sono un decreto divino che nessuna forza in cielo o in terra può infrangere. Non sono immutabili. Lo stesso Infantino la scorsa Estate disse che “Abbiamo messo delle regole che hanno avuto successo perché il calcio non perde più quelle cifre. Anzi. Ora bisogna evolvere, noi come Fifa daremo il nostro contributo. Dobbiamo far crescere il calcio per club non solo in Europa, ma in giro per il mondo. Servono regole certe che permettano agli investitori di poter investire, ma anche di guadagnare'' facendo intendere, con queste parole, che le regole del financial fair play potranno cambiare e diventare meno restrittive (visto che le attuali regole inibiscono molto gli investimenti delle proprietà).

2. In ragione di quanto esposto al punto numero 1, se c’è una persona che potrebbe dare una poderosa “spallata” in tal senso, e incoraggiare il cambiamento verso regole meno “strozzasquadre”, questi è proprio il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo, cioè Arnault. O volete dirmi che un Arnault che volesse investire nel Milan sarebbe impotente a cambiare le cose come un Mister Li qualunque?


----------



## clanton (13 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si è fatto prendere da uno sturbo improvviso e non ci ha pensato, ha voluto condividere dopo aver saputo dell'offerta accettata...



Dai è uno serio Serafini ....... unica possibilità che sia un hacker .....


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Suca Lerafini


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2020)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

fosse vero.......... spettacolo.

certo che se aspettano lo stadio stiamo freschi. non ne parlano più.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2020)

se lo diceva sky era meglio….

sto Serafini su che giornale scrive per curiosità? purtroppo escono sempre da ste fonti un po di seconda serie...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

clanton ha scritto:


> Dai è uno serio Serafini ....... unica possibilità che sia un hacker .....



In genere non è uno sparacazzate. Vedremo, non ce lo vedo uno come lui a prendere per il culo il popolo rossonero. Parliamo di uno che al tempo dello scempio del Giannino, quando il Milan “si dimetteva da grande club”, fu uno dei primi a denunciare l’opera di distruzione di Belluccone.

Ricordo ancora il suo articolo “il Milan si è dimesso da grande club” quando se ne andarono Ibra e Thiagone, in tempi nei quali un certo Sauro Muma magnificava la lungimiranza del Badrone Belluccone e la belleazza del “broggeddoh gggggiouvani”.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2020)

Arnault ha già smentito


----------



## bmb (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ad ogni modo, vera o falsa che sia la notizia, la questione stadio è stucchevole se non ridicola. E va di pari passo con i pagliacci che si sono succeduti negli ultimi anni sulle scrivanie di questa squadra. Perché se si continua a dire che lo stadio è fondamentale per primeggiare a livello mondiale, non si aspettanno anni e anni per non concludere niente con il comune rosso. Si cerca un altro terreno, si trova un finanziatore e si tira su lo stadio in pochi mesi.


----------



## fra29 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Il figlio di Arnault (Antoine) ha etichettato come fake news questa notizia con una storia su IG


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2020)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma con il Fair play finanziario cosa cambierebbe rispetto ora? Cmq non possono spendere più cifre folli.



cambia che almeno uno Spalletti al posto di un PIoli ce la faranno a prenderlo si spera

cambia che un Marotta invece che andare all'inter magari veniva da noi...capiva che c'era un grosso progetto in ballo e che non perdeva tempo…

poi Hazard e Messi probabilmente non li prendi lo stesso ma qualcosa dovrebbe cambiare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Arnault ha già smentito



Smentite di rito per chi è quotato in borsa, contano poco e niente.



fra29 ha scritto:


> Il figlio di Arnault (Antoine) ha etichettato come fake news questa notizia con una storia su IG



Già detto.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2020)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il figlio di Arnault (Antoine) ha etichettato come fake news questa notizia con una storia su IG



ottimo…...


----------

